# Cycling with perforated eardrums



## Bayerd (18 Apr 2013)

Last week due to a bad cold I managed to perforate both eardrums. I've been advised to not let cold air get to them because of the increased likelihood of infection, plus my hearing has been affected quite a bit.

For the cold I can put in cotton wool and cover with a buff, so I'm more concerned about safety due to limited hearing.
I was wondering what others have done in a similar situation...


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2013)

Limited hearing doesn't stop deaf people or those who prefer wearing headphones from cycling.


----------



## Bayerd (18 Apr 2013)

That's true, I guess it's a case of getting used to making the lifesaving glances over the shoulder even more regular (part of the reason for asking the question is so I can try to convince Mrs B that I'm not putting myself in much more danger)...


----------



## Hont (18 Apr 2013)

It's no different from cycling in a strong headwind; when the wind noise stops you effectively hearing anything else. You just have to, as you say, use your eyes more.


----------



## Andy_G (18 Apr 2013)

Just out of curiousity, im guessing you have to have an operation on them ?.
Only because i perforated one of mine when i was 2 yrs old(feel off climbing frame and landed on my ear and pop), and in the next 12 years i had two ops on it.


----------



## Mange-tout (18 Apr 2013)

I perforated my eardrum after a bad cold 2 years ago. I nearly got ran over whilst crossing the road because I just didn't hear the car coming from the right hand side and stepped right out in front of it. Thankfully an older driver going slowly . Not sure why my eyesight didn't kick in though.

I'm sure people who have always been hard of hearing cope much better than those who only experience it temporarily so I would be extra careful. Without stereo hearing I found that sounds which I thought were quite close were coming from far away and vice versa. However as you're now quite deaf in both ears that might not be a problem for you. I hope they clear up without any problems, and wish you safe cycling (and crossing the roads).


----------



## Bayerd (19 Apr 2013)

Andy_G said:


> Just out of curiousity, im guessing you have to have an operation on them ?.
> Only because i perforated one of mine when i was 2 yrs old(feel off climbing frame and landed on my ear and pop), and in the next 12 years i had two ops on it.


 
I don't know yet Andy, I've got a check up booked on Monday. I'm guessing I'll probably get referred to the ENT specialist as my hearing doesn't seem to be improving.

I went out for a short spin yesterday, and did more shoulder checks. I'll probably stick to routes with light traffic on as well for the time being.


----------



## Andy_G (19 Apr 2013)

Good luck on Monday .
My first op was through me ear hole(didnt work), 2nd they cut all the way down the back on my ear and folded it forward, a bit extreme i guess but it worked.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Apr 2013)

Not had perforated eardrum but did lose hearing entirely in one ear for a few months, I have to get _really _good at using my eyes when out on my bike.


----------



## Trail Child (19 Apr 2013)

I perforated my eardrum in thick brush trail running. It took about a month or two to heal and I don't notice any non-standing damage. I didn't require any surgery except for evacuating all the blood & clots after the original injury. Running & biking was fine, but I was told not to swim or submerge my head and to keep a cotton ball on the outside of the ear to keep it clean and prevent infection while it was healing.


----------



## pauldavid (19 Apr 2013)

Is this thread about them big holes holes that people stretch into their lobes with ever increasing ring sizes?

I don't like them, all of the people I've seen with those look like they could do with a good wash!

Although ever increasing ring size isn't a bad thing, it stretches a yard before it splits an inch you know!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Apr 2013)

pauldavid said:


> Is this thread about them big holes holes that people stretch into their lobes with ever increasing ring sizes?
> 
> I don't like them, all of the people I've seen with those look like they could do with a good wash!
> 
> Although ever increasing ring size isn't a bad thing, it stretches a yard before it splits an inch you know!


No. It's about ear-drums, you're thinking of flesh tunnels.


----------



## pauldavid (20 Apr 2013)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, tunnels of flesh


----------

